# Anyone in the GTA area amp tech wise?



## lessarti (Feb 8, 2006)

In the inevitable event of retubing biasing or anything amp related is there anyone that is in the approximity of oakville/mississauga/toronto area that is an amp tech? Before taking any amps to stores I'd always like to find a private amp tech or more "mom and pop" store ish kind of person as I like to support the people that truely appreciate an amp.

Anyhow, if anyone knows please refer them with your own experiences dealing.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Martin Newall in Markham is excellent: [email protected] or 905/472-6394


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Definitely won't go wrong using Martin Newall.

There's also John Fletcher. He was around Jones and Danforth last time I used him. He did great things for my tempermental JTM-60. Works out of his house. I found him through the 12th Fret. PM me and I'll send you the last phone number I had for him. You could also call The Fret, they'd have his contact info.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Definitely won't go wrong using Martin Newall.
> 
> There's also John Fletcher. He was around Jones and Danforth last time I used him. He did great things for my tempermental JTM-60. Works out of his house. I found him through the 12th Fret. PM me and I'll send you the last phone number I had for him. You could also call The Fret, they'd have his contact info.


+1 for John Fletcher. I too have used him in the past and he does great work. I once had a problem with an amp, so he quoted me a price and I said go ahead. When I picked up the amp after he fixed it, he charged me $75 less then what he quoted me...said it was not as bad as he thought. Very honest tech with a great rep. Nice guy too.


----------



## saltydog3317 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did anyone mention MARTIN NEWALL ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

saltydog3317 said:


> Did anyone mention MARTIN NEWALL ?


Umm yea: Wayne did. Right there at the top. First response. :smile:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of 'Wild Bill's work. He checks here on occasion. He did some work for me a couple of months ago - he's very quick and his price was reasonable. He is located just on the outskirts of Hamilton.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Another vote for Wild Bill in Stoney Creek.


----------



## lessarti (Feb 8, 2006)

wow thanks for the quick replies guys, I just wanted to get someone I could completely trust retubing my bogner when it comes time. I am moreso thinking of someone who i can either wait while they rebias / fix or leave the amp with and these guys seem legit.

Thank you for the help I really appreciate it!


----------

